
China set to swoop on purchase of distressed / bankrupt Australian assets - quezzle
https://www.theage.com.au/politics/federal/foreign-investment-board-braces-for-chinese-takeovers-of-distressed-australian-assets-20200326-p54e3z.html
======
simonblack
That's nothing new. During the recessions of the 90s and 00s, it was the
Americans who came in and snapped up Australian companies as bargains. Mainly
food companies such as Arnotts Biscuits, etc.

[https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/us-ownership-of-
aus...](https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/us-ownership-of-australias-
biggest-companies/news-story/5e0361d3e4433be0c4c1c40c8254cac1)

------
notlukesky
The original title is:

Foreign Investment Board braces for Chinese takeovers of distressed Australian
assets

And just some ruminations and guesses with no concrete examples. The
Australian government can easily pass laws to block all sorts of takeovers
including from the Chinese or Private Equity firms.

